# Extremely Budget CR123 Light?



## sol-leks (Jun 11, 2010)

I decided to start a new thread on this but it is an extension of the 1 dollar ebay light thread.

I have bought a number of surprisingly nice 1xAA lights recently and I thought I would gamble on a cheapo cr123 light next. I was thinking something under 10 bucks.

I've been looking at the 3W MXDL light from DX(sku 2097) or this light from ebay mentioned in the ebay thread:
_Link removed_

any other cheapo cr123 lights I should look at? Thanks


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 12, 2010)

RC-C3
K109

they are a hair over $10, but they are well made, serve me well and have an overall good CPF track record. Even at ~$10... I think you should still try and avoid junk and unreliable designs.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 12, 2010)

Isn't the k-109 like twenty bucks? I dunno, I usually try to find quality even in budget lights, but sometimes it is just fun to buy something absurdly cheap. I guess that just means I should go for the 4 dollar one.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 12, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Isn't the k-109 like twenty bucks? I dunno, I usually try to find quality even in budget lights, but sometimes it is just fun to buy something absurdly cheap. I guess that just means I should go for the 4 dollar one.


 A decision at last (hopefully).

Took me a few hours to decide too.
.


----------



## SixM (Jun 12, 2010)

Go cheap or go home!


----------



## RepProdigious (Jun 12, 2010)

I cant say this too often: If you go for the K-109 get the programmable version! Its about $3 more than the non programmable version but quality wise its in a completely different league! 

I can promise you that you will not find a better cr123 light for the money, but than again it isn't cheap as ships (esp compared to the $1 eBlights)


----------



## petergunn (Jun 12, 2010)

I bought "3W Watt CR123 Luxeon LED Flashlight Torch Police black" (ebay 140390188940) for $3.86 (free US ship) some months back.

Claims 80 lumens - more like 30-40 maybe, but it is brighter than the $1 AA ebay light on the other thread but not much.

Its also very short - too short for protected RCR123 rechargeables.





Its the one on the far right.

Plastic lens, reflector, etc. machining is not great. It does have an aluminum pill tho so modding/upgrades are possible but I didn't bother.

-PG


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip PG, oh well I guess it was too much to hope for from a 4 dollar light.


----------



## petergunn (Jun 12, 2010)

The MX Power ML-360 (2nd from right in pic, ebay#380221365108) is my favorite single CR123 light. I usually replace the emitter with a XP-G R5, add a glow-in-the-dark o-ring and a multimode driver but its still pretty good for $13 as standard.

DX 14904/14905 looks similar but the silver one was out of stock for months and when the black one turned up it was awful - poor machining, protected RCR123 didn't fit (tube was too narrow), plastic reflector and the lens was missing! I've bought 4 of the silver ebay ones and they are all good. 

They also fit some of the P60 dropins that are thread compatible with the pill.

-PG


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 12, 2010)

So far i have been digging the Aurora SHO34, love the first one i got and had to order another....dont know how cheap you want to go but for an SS light it is very well made.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 12, 2010)

good call, I've had that guy on my list for a while actually. Really nice looking light.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 13, 2010)

petergunn said:


> I bought "3W Watt CR123 Luxeon LED Flashlight Torch Police black" (ebay 140390188940) for $3.86 (free US ship) some months back.
> 
> Claims 80 lumens - more like 30-40 maybe, but it is brighter than the $1 AA ebay light on the other thread but not much.
> 
> ...


 I'm not worried about the torch being too short for the protected rechargeables as it will only be used with primary 123s ... Just something cheap to leave in the car forever , with a couple of spare batteries.

Not too worried about machining quality or plastic lens either ... At this price , it is almost a throw-away torch ... Also in the car will be my Romisen RC-U4 fitted with three AAA lithium primaries plus my Trustfire F20 (AA) also with a lithium primary battery.

I will just have to wait and see how well (or badly) the cheapie works ... After all , I will always be carrying my two keyrings with their iTP A3s plus my EDC iTP A2.

Perhaps I keep (in the car) and carry (on my person) too many torches. 

If I carry any more torches (and spare batteries) I will need a bigger car.
.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 13, 2010)

march.brown said:


> I'm not worried about the torch being too short for the protected rechargeables as it will only be used with primary 123s ... Just something cheap to leave in the car forever , with a couple of spare batteries.
> 
> Not too worried about machining quality or plastic lens either ... At this price , it is almost a throw-away torch ... Also in the car will be my Romisen RC-U4 fitted with three AAA lithium primaries plus my Trustfire F20 (AA) also with a lithium primary battery.
> 
> ...



If your car doesn't hurry up and break down some night soon you are going to be disappointed!


----------



## march.brown (Jun 13, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> If your car doesn't hurry up and break down some night soon you are going to be disappointed!


 Hondas don't break down but there again neither did any of my SAABs ... I had SAABs for over thirty years too ... This is my third Honda and it is now only three years old ... But if it does break down , I hope it will wait till all my cheap torches have arrived.
.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 13, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> I decided to start a new thread on this but it is an extension of the 1 dollar ebay light thread.
> 
> I have bought a number of surprisingly nice 1xAA lights recently and I thought I would gamble on a cheapo cr123 light next. I was thinking something under 10 bucks.
> 
> ...



I am going to give this one a go from shingingbeam RC C3

**33% brighter than the regular model and now uses a Premium WC tint XR-E Q5**

*Constant brightness: UP to 200 Lumens
*Water Resistant 
*Aluminum Casing 
*Uses one CR123A 
*Compatible with most 3.7V RCR123A but not recommended by manufacturer
*Aluminum Reflector 
*Textured Reflector (OP) 
*Glass Lens 
*Twisty switch for on and off

Dimensions: 2.91 in x 0.83 in x 0.83 in
Weight: 1.38 oz

Promised myself next purchase was going to be a AA cell but!


----------



## shark_za (Jun 14, 2010)

My best budget CR123 light is the Romisen RC-F4. 

2xCR123A or 2xRCR123 with a forward clicky.
Slim light and powerful.

Problem is its $5 more than your $10 budget but well worth it.
I'd trust it to sit for long somewhere with primary lithium cells waiting for the day it becomes handy.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 14, 2010)

mcnair55 said:


> I am going to give this one a go from shingingbeam RC C3
> 
> **33% brighter than the regular model and now uses a Premium WC tint XR-E Q5**
> 
> ...


 Hi Bill

That does seem to be a nice torch but I thought your next purchase was going to be the Nextorch K2 AA. 

The RC C3 will cost about $25 including postage from Bryan ... But for $28-38 you could have ten of these cheaper 123 torches ... You could give them to customers as freebies (maybe) ... Great with 123 primaries to leave in the car forever ... At a slightly higher unit cost , I have sent for two of the cheapie 123 torches just to see what they are like ... Probably will get them in the post next month I suppose.

I still quite fancy the iTP A4 , though it's a bit dearer than these cheapies ... I still can't bring myself to leave good torches in the car forever , hence the reason that I'm looking at these cheapies ... If I don't like a torch after I've bought it , It either gets used in the car or gets given to the Grandsons ... If a torch survives a few weeks of use by the boys , then it will survive anything ... I only give them AA or AAA torches as they are the only batteries and chargers that I have given to their dad.
.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 14, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> That does seem to be a nice torch but I thought your next purchase was going to be the Nextorch K2 AA.
> 
> ...



To be honest been down this road before on cheapies and it ends in problems for me.I buy unbranded lights from the likes of Arco/CPC etc when they have sales days,always get a real bargain and at least at Arco you can haggle on price,I got another £2 off a nice Led Lenser.CPC did me a real deal on there own brand 120 lumens AA for less than a £10,nice light as well.The shingingbeam light works out at £16.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 14, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Isn't the k-109 like twenty bucks?


 
Nope


----------



## RepProdigious (Jun 14, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> sol-leks said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the k-109 like twenty bucks?
> ...


 
Well, in fact it is!

I cant say this too often, you do NOT want the 5-Mode! It is COMPLETE AND UTTER RUBBISH (compared to the programmable) output, light tint, UI, function and build quality-wise!

Every cent that the 3-mode costs more over the 5 mode is worth its weight in gold! Money well spent!


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 14, 2010)

RepProdigious said:


> Well, in fact it is!
> 
> I cant say this too often, you do NOT want the 5-Mode! It is COMPLETE AND UTTER RUBBISH (compared to the programmable) output, light tint, UI, function and build quality-wise!
> 
> Every cent that the 3-mode costs more over the 5 mode is worth its weight in gold! Money well spent!


 
+100! I can not emphasise this enough, they are like *completely* different lights, it's like comparing a Jetbeam and a cheap Ultrafire knock-off to it.. Well maybe not quite, but almost, you get what I mean.


----------



## petergunn (Jun 14, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> +100! I can not emphasise this enough, they are like *completely* different lights, it's like comparing a Jetbeam and a cheap Ultrafire knock-off to it.. Well maybe not quite, but almost, you get what I mean.



+1000 - I bought the 5-mode from DX thinking if it sucked I might just upgrade the driver... but there is no saving this light. The driver burnt out first time I tried a 14500 and the build quality is poor.

Worst light I have (including the $1 ones).

-PG


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm in the minority, but I dont mind the 5- mode version at all. It has mode memory and no PWM. So I just use it at its LOW mode, and leave it there all the time and it behaves just like a single mode. Its a nice around the house task light.

The OP doesn't want a $20 light. The farther away from his $10 cap it is, the less desirable the option is.

The build quality of my light has been fine, and I feel it is on par with any other ~$20 light. This light has served me well, and is every bit as reliable as any other in my collection (although I did have to stretch the spring out a little).


----------



## march.brown (Jun 15, 2010)

The 123 cheapie torches I mentioned in the other thread are much cheaper than $10 each ... If you want to buy in bulk , they are $28-38 including postage for ten torches on #bay ... You can't get much cheaper than $2-84 each , delivered ... Great to leave in the car forever with 123 primaries or to give away to other car owners ... Now all we need are good quality cheap 123 primary cells to go in these torches.
.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 23, 2010)

march.brown said:


> The 123 cheapie torches I mentioned in the other thread are much cheaper than $10 each ... If you want to buy in bulk , they are $28-38 including postage for ten torches on #bay ... You can't get much cheaper than $2-84 each , delivered ... Great to leave in the car forever with 123 primaries or to give away to other car owners ... Now all we need are good quality cheap 123 primary cells to go in these torches.
> .


 Well , they have sort of half arrived !!!

Two lights arrived today , but only one was the correct one ... Lubed it and put the CR123 primary cell in and it is amazingly bright for the money ... Ideal to just leave in the car or in a drawer for ever or till needed ... The beam is slightly blue and current drain is 0.74 amps ... I suppose that the battery will last nearly two hours or so ... The torch is printed with the words "Super Bright , 3W , 601" and weighs 39.7 grams with battery fitted.

All in all , it is a nice little single mode 123 torch.

The other one however is a three AAA , 9 LED torch which is actually OK , but not what I paid for ... These are available for $2.99 (£2-02) including postage whereas the 123 torch is more expensive at $3-98 (£2-69) ... I have Emailed the sellers to let them know of their error and am waiting for a reply from them.

That little 123 torch is great value for the money ... The black finish is good and the rear clicky seems to be excellent ... Nice feel to it when compared to the ultra-cheap supermarket torches clickies ... Can't fault it for the money ... I suppose that it could even be used as a funtional storage device for a spare 123 cell.

Will have to wait and see what transpires with a replacement or refund.
.


----------



## petergunn (Jun 23, 2010)

march.brown said:


> ...
> That little 123 torch is great value for the money ... The black finish is good and the rear clicky seems to be excellent ...



The one I ordered ($3.86 ebay #140390188940) was a twisty so this one has to be a different CR123 flashlight. What was the ebay# ?

-PG


----------



## march.brown (Jun 23, 2010)

petergunn said:


> The one I ordered ($3.86 ebay #140390188940) was a twisty so this one has to be a different CR123 flashlight. What was the ebay# ?
> 
> -PG


140410596609. $3-98 (£2-09)


----------



## petergunn (Jun 23, 2010)

Different lights - 140410596609 is 10mm longer so I guess that explains the clickie although the description still says "Twist switch at the middle". :shakehead

Clickie makes me tempted to buy one. Sounds like an MX Power ML-360 clone.

Questions:


Are the lens and reflector plastic? 

Does it have an aluminium pill? If so, what diameter is the emitter disk?
Can it tailstand?
Is the barrel long & wide enough for a protected RCR123?

-PG


----------



## march.brown (Jun 24, 2010)

petergunn said:


> Different lights - 140410596609 is 10mm longer so I guess that explains the clickie although the description still says "Twist switch at the middle". :shakehead
> 
> Clickie makes me tempted to buy one. Sounds like an MX Power ML-360 clone.
> 
> ...


----------



## march.brown (Jun 24, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Well , they have sort of half arrived !!!
> 
> Two lights arrived today , but only one was the correct one ... Lubed it and put the CR123 primary cell in and it is amazingly bright for the money ... Ideal to just leave in the car or in a drawer for ever or till needed ... The beam is slightly blue and current drain is 0.74 amps ... I suppose that the battery will last nearly two hours or so ... The torch is printed with the words "Super Bright , 3W , 601" and weighs 39.7 grams with battery fitted.
> 
> ...


 Just had an Email to say they will put another in the post today and no need to return the wrong torch.

Will continue the story in a few weeks when the proper torch arrives.
.


----------



## petergunn (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I've ordered 2.

-PG


----------



## petergunn (Jul 1, 2010)

They turned up today and I'm impressed.

Initial thoughts:



Bright - look brighter than un-modded Ultrafire C3 :thumbsup:
(original black C3 with P4 & eneloop)
Nice size - identical to MX Power ML-360 :thumbsupsimilar to DX 14905)
Nice machining for the price - similar to original $1 AA :thumbsup:
Tailstands :thumbsup:
Plastic lens & reflector (+debris needs wiped) :duh2:
regular DX 18.5mm aluminum reflector & glass lens should fit
 
Easy to remove pill/reflector/lens :thumbsupthreaded aluminum washer)
Protected RCR123 fit & work ok :thumbsup: (needs heatsink or )
Plastic pill - effectively no heat transfer :fail:
driver works with 1.2v Nimh as well as 3v CR123A
pill should be interchangeable with $1 AA lights
 
Luxeon emitter (looks a bit like SSC P4) on 16mm disk :thumbsup:
Clickie is just ok - sounds a bit hollow (similar to $1 AA)
Out the box the plastic pill is a fatal flaw and either emitter or driver might burn up with prolonged use (don't even think RCR123).

However, it should be easy to fix - couple of dimes glued between the emitter and the driver - file to fit snug and pot with fujik should do it.

Awesome - I just ordered another 10 for $28.40 :naughty:

-PG


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool, I will def pick a few of these up too.


----------



## petergunn (Jul 4, 2010)

18.5mm reflectors & glass lens do not fit (without grinding) - internal diameter is too narrow (~18mm ish) so you need to mod the plastic reflector if you want to upgrade. Ive modded one with a Q5 now 

-PG


----------



## petergunn (Jul 4, 2010)

More info


driver supplies 3.4v @ 350ma to LED
replacing the plastic pill with a big blog of Fujik seems to work well
tailcap cover is easily replaced (just pull off and replace)
looks like same clickie switch as $1 AA light
-PG


----------



## petergunn (Jul 5, 2010)

More info:

I think emitter is an Edison KLC8 - rated for 210lm @ 1A. Looks like has been discontinued by Edison. 

Some favorable posts on CPF back in 2006/7 when it was new.







Body is identical to a black Ultrafire WF-602c and looks similar in quality:






Note: horrible plastic pill that prevents heat transfer to body.

-PG


----------



## march.brown (Jul 7, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Just had an Email to say they will put another in the post today and no need to return the wrong torch.
> 
> Will continue the story in a few weeks when the proper torch arrives.
> .


 Well , the replacement torch arrived and guess what ? ... It is also a 3AAA 9 LED torch ... Emailed them and they are sending yet another torch to me ... So I have now got two black 3AAA 9 LED torches that I didn't order (for free) ... If this carries on , I will be able to supply all the kids with them at no cost other than the batteries.

So I'm waiting in hope for another 123 torch to arrive as my Wife has appropriated the other and gave me her bright metal 3AAA 9 LED one in exchange ... These things seem to be breeding fast.
.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 14, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Well , the replacement torch arrived and guess what ? ... It is also a 3AAA 9 LED torch ... Emailed them and they are sending yet another torch to me ... So I have now got two black 3AAA 9 LED torches that I didn't order (for free) ... If this carries on , I will be able to supply all the kids with them at no cost other than the batteries.
> 
> So I'm waiting in hope for another 123 torch to arrive as my Wife has appropriated the other and gave me her bright metal 3AAA 9 LED one in exchange ... These things seem to be breeding fast.
> .


 Well , I received two replacement torches this time and again both are 3AAA 9 LED torches ... I now have four wrong items , so I have contacted Ebay and it is now in their hands.

I explained to the seller in great detail that the wrong item was nothing like the advertised item ... I explained in English as I have no understanding of any of the Chinese dialects ... To me , unfortunately , Mandarin is something orange that we have at Xmas.

Trouble is , the proper CR123 torch is great ... At least that is what my Wife tells me.

I will keep you all informed as things develop.
.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 16, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Well , I received two replacement torches this time and again both are 3AAA 9 LED torches ... I now have four wrong items , so I have contacted Ebay and it is now in their hands.
> 
> I explained to the seller in great detail that the wrong item was nothing like the advertised item ... I explained in English as I have no understanding of any of the Chinese dialects ... To me , unfortunately , Mandarin is something orange that we have at Xmas.
> 
> ...


 They are going to send yet another torch ... I have explained in great detail (to them) that I do not want another nine LED three AAA torch and to look in the box to count the LEDs ... If it is nine then it is wrong etc etc.

I don't know what the outcome will be , but I certainly am accumulating a few nine LED three AAA torches to give away.

Time will tell.

If I could be sure of getting the CR123 torches , I would buy more , but the waiting in eager anticipation only to be let down is getting me a bit annoyed.
.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 16, 2010)

march.brown said:


> They are going to send yet another torch ... I have explained in great detail (to them) that I do not want another nine LED three AAA torch and to look in the box to count the LEDs ... If it is nine then it is wrong etc etc.
> 
> I don't know what the outcome will be , but I certainly am accumulating a few nine LED three AAA torches to give away.
> 
> ...


Seems you've stumbled upon an unlimited supply of 3AAA lights. Perhaps you should place a new order for 3AAAs, and start a CR123 collection. :naughty:


----------



## march.brown (Jul 17, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> Seems you've stumbled upon an unlimited supply of 3AAA lights. Perhaps you should place a new order for 3AAAs, and start a CR123 collection. :naughty:


 I was wondering that if I sent for some 9LED 3AAA ones , would I get the CR123 torches ? 

I ended up Emailing them in bold , block capitals ... I put the "Wrong" in red and the "Correct" in green and explained it in words (almost) of one syllable.

I don't know what will eventually arrive , but I'm getting a bit fed up ... Theres a limit to how many people I can give a 9LED 3AAA torch to ... And it's costing me extra money to put Duracell AAAs in all these give-aways.
.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 19, 2010)

Since the budget torches use CR123 cells , I put this post here instead of starting another thread.

I needed some plastic containers for four CR123s or two 18650s.

I looked on Ebay and found a set of four plastic cases for £1-79 including postage from the Far East to the UK ... Four cases , each of which will either hold four CR123s or two 18650s.

I've sent for these as I needed some more plastic cases to hold my slowly increasing collection of rechargeable lithiums and lithium primaries.

How can they make these and send them worldwide for £1-79 for four ... I just hope that I am not wasting money ... I could have bought a torch for that amount of money.
.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 21, 2010)

Well , I can report that I have sort of had success with my CR123 torches ... Sort of ! ... Today I received another package containing two torches ... They are single LED and they are CR123 torches ... But they are not twisties ... The logo says "3W Super Bright 601" ... They work OK as my other (correct) one did , but I wanted the twistie as it was shorter.

I can't be bothered to complain any more and will just say "thank you" to them and leave it there.

So for my sins , I now have had one (correct) twistie (CR123) , two (wrong) clickies (CR123) and four (wrong) torches that are 9LED 3AAA and I have only paid for two CR123 twisties ... They have had to pay for four lots of postage to get to this state of affairs ... They won't have made a profit on this deal ... I just hope that they have learnt from these mistakes and that future deals all go through correctly.
.


----------



## unclevit (Jul 21, 2010)

march.brown said:


> I'm not worried about the torch being too short for the protected rechargeables as it will only be used with primary 123s ... Just something cheap to leave in the car forever , with a couple of spare batteries.
> 
> Not too worried about machining quality or plastic lens either ... At this price , it is almost a throw-away torch ... Also in the car will be my Romisen RC-U4 fitted with three AAA lithium primaries plus my Trustfire F20 (AA) also with a lithium primary battery.
> 
> ...


 
_iTP A3 using AAA alkaline is my best in-the-pocket-EDC. 3-mode costed me only US$18 shipped from the local agent. Using it for a month now and never have to change the battery. High Mode is very bright too. Can walk with it !! Size is the same with my Case Toothpick pocket folding knife (3 inches, with pocket clip). _


----------



## march.brown (Jul 21, 2010)

unclevit said:


> _iTP A3 using AAA alkaline is my best in-the-pocket-EDC. 3-mode costed me only US$18 shipped from the local agent. Using it for a month now and never have to change the battery. High Mode is very bright too. Can walk with it !! Size is the same with my Case Toothpick pocket folding knife (3 inches, with pocket clip). _


 I like the A3s ... I have a titanium one and a stainless one ... These are on my two keyrings ... I also EDC an iTP A2 stainless clipped into a pocket ... Wonderful torches.
.


----------



## march.brown (Aug 10, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Well , I can report that I have sort of had success with my CR123 torches ... Sort of ! ... Today I received another package containing two torches ... They are single LED and they are CR123 torches ... But they are not twisties ... The logo says "3W Super Bright 601" ... They work OK as my other (correct) one did , but I wanted the twistie as it was shorter.
> 
> I can't be bothered to complain any more and will just say "thank you" to them and leave it there.
> 
> ...


 After much deliberation , I decided to buy four RCR123A Soshine rechargeables to try in the cheap 123 torches ... I already had a Soshine SC-S1min four way charger which was virtually free (£2) as they sent the wrong model initially ... I had a refund plus I kept the wrong charger ... At the time , I didn't have any small Li-Ions to fit it ... I now use it with 18500 (Maglite 2C) and the 123 cells ... With 4.2 volt rather than 3.0 volt battery , there was a definite improvement in the output of the cheapie torch ... I can now keep my supply of 123 primary cells as spares as they are dated 2017.

The Soshine 123's are not protected cells so I will just have to be a bit more careful , though the torches are only single cell ones ... Since I also have a iTP A1 , I popped a rechargeable into that too ... My favourite Li-Ion is still the 18650 though.
.


----------



## old4570 (Aug 11, 2010)

For $20 or just under = Akoray 3 mode programmable .
For just over $10 = Ultrafire 602 [ Had mine for over a year now ] 
And my fav 1xCR123A = Ultrafire A20 [ Surprisingly Good ]


----------

